# Some candid street photos for CC



## bigtwinky (Jul 29, 2009)

My first attempt at posting some street photos left me with the "try and tell a story".  So here are a few more shot yesterday, downtown Montreal.

CC would be great

1. I like the lines and shapes in this one.






2. This was just too fun to not capture.  She is waiting for a bus...for what seems like forever.  It was getting dark and my XSI doesn't do too good at higher ISO.  I personally like the grainyness...but you tell me.


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 29, 2009)

number one gets a huge thumbs up from me. i love it. the lady's hair and glasses could be darkened a touch easily enough. but i love it.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 30, 2009)

In the first, her legs are completely blown-out. When walking around shooting candids in harsh daylight, set your EV bias to at least -1/3. If contrast across the scene is really huge, go for -2/3. You can easily punch-up underexposed parts of the image and remove the resultant noise; it's much harder to recover blown highlights (there's a lot less wiggle room in that part of the dynamic range of the sensor...figures; it's never easy).

I also highly suggest you contact an attorney/lawyer and sort-out the legalities of candid photography in Quebec (if you haven't already, that is; please don't think I'm patronizing you in any way if you've already considered this). Photographers have been successfully sued in that province for taking candids of people. I think privacy rights there are far more restrictive than they are in other provinces. *sigh* (Thank goodness legal precedent has been set here that basically let's photogs get away with almost anything. Phew!)


----------



## sean4223 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the composition in the first image, but as mentioned about, highlights are blownout.. you can also check the histogram to see whether the highlights are clipped..  Personally, I prefer to increase the exposure in the cam without getting the highlights clipped as compared to underexposing it and then working on it in PP. 
The second image is a little too blurry for my taste.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tips on the blown outs. 
The lighting was harsh, but I'll give your idea a shot next time.

And I do know the laws in Quebec, which is why I am not using these pictures for anything other than personal growth (CC type thing).  Will not be put on a professional website, sold to any company or done anything with.

The suing of photos usually comes with people publishing the pictures or making money off of them.

But thanks


----------



## Wyjid (Jul 30, 2009)

yes there are blowouts, and yet it's fine here. as a tiny portion of the image, i doubt anyone will be zooming in to check out if the lady shaved her legs that morning or not. the beauty of this shot is in it's geometry, not its skin tones. still a thumbs up here.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 30, 2009)

While I was going for the geometry and composition, having better skin tones and no blow outs would be all that much better.  So its still something to take into consideration for next time.


----------

